# memory module type per slot info



## wszczep (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi there!

Is there a way to retrieve information about how many memory modules are installed on a motherboard, what is its type, timings etc., by using software from FreeBSD ports? Or by querying some sysctl variable?

Th_anks_,


----------



## cpm@ (Oct 31, 2013)

You should have installed sysutils/dmidecode which provides such information.

```
# dmidecode -t memory
# dmidecode 2.12
SMBIOS 2.3 present.

Handle 0x0005, DMI type 5, 24 bytes
Memory Controller Information
    Error Detecting Method: None
    Error Correcting Capabilities:
        None
    Supported Interleave: Unknown
    Current Interleave: Unknown
    Maximum Memory Module Size: 1024 MB
    Maximum Total Memory Size: 4096 MB
    Supported Speeds:
        70 ns
        60 ns
        50 ns
    Supported Memory Types:
        DIMM
        SDRAM
    Memory Module Voltage: 3.3 V
    Associated Memory Slots: 4
        0x0006
        0x0007
        0x0008
        0x0009
    Enabled Error Correcting Capabilities:
        Unknown

Handle 0x0006, DMI type 6, 12 bytes
Memory Module Information
    Socket Designation: DIMM 1
    Bank Connections: 0 1
    Current Speed: Unknown
    Type: DIMM SDRAM
    Installed Size: 1024 MB (Double-bank Connection)
    Enabled Size: 1024 MB (Double-bank Connection)
    Error Status: OK

Handle 0x0007, DMI type 6, 12 bytes
Memory Module Information
    Socket Designation: DIMM 2
    Bank Connections: 2 3
    Current Speed: Unknown
    Type: DIMM SDRAM
    Installed Size: 1024 MB (Double-bank Connection)
    Enabled Size: 1024 MB (Double-bank Connection)
    Error Status: OK

Handle 0x0008, DMI type 6, 12 bytes
Memory Module Information
    Socket Designation: DIMM 3
    Bank Connections: 0 1
    Current Speed: Unknown
    Type: DIMM SDRAM
    Installed Size: Not Installed
    Enabled Size: Not Installed
    Error Status: OK

Handle 0x0009, DMI type 6, 12 bytes
Memory Module Information
    Socket Designation: DIMM 4
    Bank Connections: 2 3
    Current Speed: Unknown
    Type: DIMM SDRAM
    Installed Size: Not Installed
    Enabled Size: Not Installed
    Error Status: OK

Handle 0x0029, DMI type 16, 15 bytes
Physical Memory Array
    Location: System Board Or Motherboard
    Use: System Memory
    Error Correction Type: None
    Maximum Capacity: 1 GB
    Error Information Handle: Not Provided
    Number Of Devices: 4

Handle 0x002A, DMI type 17, 23 bytes
Memory Device
    Array Handle: 0x0029
    Error Information Handle: No Error
    Total Width: 64 bits
    Data Width: 64 bits
    Size: 1024 MB
    Form Factor: DIMM
    Set: 1
    Locator: DIMM 1
    Bank Locator: Not Specified
    Type: DRAM
    Type Detail: Synchronous
    Speed: Unknown

Handle 0x002B, DMI type 17, 23 bytes
Memory Device
    Array Handle: 0x0029
    Error Information Handle: No Error
    Total Width: 64 bits
    Data Width: 64 bits
    Size: 1024 MB
    Form Factor: DIMM
    Set: 2
    Locator: DIMM 2
    Bank Locator: Not Specified
    Type: DRAM
    Type Detail: Synchronous
    Speed: Unknown

Handle 0x002C, DMI type 17, 23 bytes
Memory Device
    Array Handle: 0x0029
    Error Information Handle: No Error
    Total Width: Unknown
    Data Width: Unknown
    Size: No Module Installed
    Form Factor: DIMM
    Set: 3
    Locator: DIMM 3
    Bank Locator: Not Specified
    Type: DRAM
    Type Detail: Synchronous
    Speed: Unknown

Handle 0x002D, DMI type 17, 23 bytes
Memory Device
    Array Handle: 0x0029
    Error Information Handle: No Error
    Total Width: Unknown
    Data Width: Unknown
    Size: No Module Installed
    Form Factor: DIMM
    Set: 4
    Locator: DIMM 4
    Bank Locator: Not Specified
    Type: DRAM
    Type Detail: Synchronous
    Speed: Unknown
```

Read dmidecode(8) man page for further details.


----------

